# Door Knocker Earrings - Hot or Not?



## Curiosity (Aug 15, 2007)

Many celebrities have been sporting this trend recently, including: Rihanna, Fergie, Hilary Duff, Amy Whinehouse and Lily Allen.

I'm undecided about the trend, as I think the whole outfit needs to be taken into consideration.

Images from: They Love Us!


----------



## KatJ (Aug 15, 2007)

Celebrities are just now getting in on this trend? These things have been in my neighborhood for like 10 years now.

I love them, you can wear most of them with anything.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 15, 2007)

I like em


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 15, 2007)

its nice

but i prefer little ones


----------



## angellove (Aug 15, 2007)

im alright with them.... in the middle of hot and not ..


----------



## hearthnsoul (Aug 15, 2007)

earrings cute,...long term use causing large holes in ears and stretched earlobes,..not so much


----------



## Aprill (Aug 15, 2007)

too "hood" for me


----------



## magosienne (Aug 15, 2007)

ditto !


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 15, 2007)

NOT...they are so 1986...LOL. The only time I'd wear them if I were going to an 80's party.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Aug 15, 2007)

not my cup of tea.

but if one likes it, then sure, go for it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, way to out there for me. Not likin 'em at all.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 15, 2007)

_Some of them are alright, but I wouldn't wear them._


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif too "hood" for me yeah it reminds me of Salt n Pepas "push it". These things are still worn and mostly by ghetto people stuck in the 80's. I live in the bronx so ive seen this. lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a few pairs that I wear. But I hate the gold ones....I only wear the silver ones.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 17, 2007)

i used to have some exactly like the first ones!! LOL!!! oh my gosh memory lane!!! i was like 16!!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 19, 2007)

I kinda think they are cute, I personally wouldn't wear them though.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 19, 2007)

I wouldn't wear them, I think they would be too heavy!


----------



## ivette (Aug 19, 2007)

a little too bulky for my taste


----------



## Amia (Aug 19, 2007)

Some of them look pretty, but not for me.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 20, 2007)

They look too old and vintage-y for me.... they're OK tho! won't completely 'knock em'.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 20, 2007)

They're ok, not for me though.


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif too "hood" for me Yep.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 22, 2007)

I have the round and heart ones.

Mines are small tho:


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hearthnsoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif earrings cute,...long term use causing large holes in ears and stretched earlobes,..not so much  pretty much.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 25, 2007)

I like them and I wear them too.

*Babyangel *


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 26, 2007)

Nah, they are so 80's....


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have the round and heart ones.
Mines are small tho:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...concert022.jpg

Those are soooo cute! I really like them.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 28, 2007)

to 80's for my taste, dont get me wrong im a big hooped earing kinda gal but these just would make me look dirty


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

dont mind the circular &amp; heart-shaped ones, but the other ones are very eeek. They look fairly heavy though..


----------



## Maysie (Sep 5, 2007)

No thanks.


----------

